# Rooting powder



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Has anyone found Rooting Powder here please? If so, what is it called and where did you buy it?

I've tried Leroy Merlin and our local garden centre without success. They had no idea what I was even talking about.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Must admit I haven't managed to find it either. Usual pick up a small pot from time to time in UK


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Siobhan. I do know someone who is going over soon so will see if they'll fetch me a pot back.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Try your local agro co-op. Have seen it here and there for a reasonable price, unlike garden centres who seem to think it's strictly for millionaires. It will be called enraizamento something or other. I've seen gel too.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried the local agricola as first port of call but lucked out  .


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Centralbound said:


> Try your local agro co-op. Have seen it here and there for a reasonable price, unlike garden centres who seem to think it's strictly for millionaires. It will be called enraizamento something or other. I've seen gel too.


Didn't think of the co-op, so thanks for that.


----------

